# MRC to Digitrrax cross reference



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have two older ConCor/Kato E-8 units that have the MRC1645 sound decoder. I would like to switch to the digitrax decoders. What Digitrax sound decoder is the replacement for the MRC1645?

Thanks
STeve


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I wouldn't do it...not worthed the difference...if any.Unless they have failed,wich isn't rare unfortunately,MRC sound decoders sound as nice as Digitrax's if not better.That I know of,Digitrax sound decoders are generic,not model specific and Digitrax are still to earn their stars in sound decoder.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have to agree with Brakeman Jake, not worth it unless they failed.
Also I would have to see the board to know if a Digitrax board would even fit it.


----------

